# Restoration Projects



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Seeing duc996's beautiful work reminded me to ask. Does anyone do restoration work or know someone who does?
Two teachers at my grandsons school asked if I would do some restoration from Harvey damage. One is a grandfather clock which had water up about 12" and the other is a tabletop that was moved (and left) outside while doing cleanup work and it got water stained pretty badly.
I've never done anything in the way of restoration so didn't want to take these on as a first project.


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hooked said:


> Seeing duc996's beautiful work reminded me to ask. Does anyone do restoration work or know someone who does?
> Two teachers at my grandsons school asked if I would do some restoration from Harvey damage. One is a grandfather clock which had water up about 12" and the other is a tabletop that was moved (and left) outside while doing cleanup work and it got water stained pretty badly.
> I've never done anything in the way of restoration so didn't want to take these on as a first project.


Hooked, do you have any photos of the clock and tabletop? I might be of some assistance.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't but can probably get some early in the week as I see these folks daily.
Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Had to figure out how to get the pictures from my phone to here. lol
Couple pictures of the grandfather clock. As you can see the water was about a foot deep in the house. Still waiting for the table pix.


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hooked, do you know what type of wood the clock is made of? Itâ€™s hard to tell from the photos......I would guess mahogany or stained maple. If I were to restore the clock I would sand the bottom portion that got submerged with 220 grit. Then I would test a piece of the backside where it isnâ€™t so noticeable and try and match the stain if itâ€™s maple. If itâ€™s mahogany then I would try non tinted danish oil to match. 
If you can get it to match then your set. I would probably lightly sand the whole clock and apply a satin wipe on polyurethane too. Hope that helps, let me know if I can help!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I have not personally seen the clock and don't know the type wood. I'll talk to the teacher tomorrow to hopefully get more details. She can also take additional photos if necessary.
Looking at the first picture, the one section of the base appears to have separated. I'm guessing we're looking at veneer over some type solid wood or other material. This is the section I think will be the hardest to restore unless it's a simple matter of gluing the veneer back to the base.
Regardless, I can get you in touch directly with the owner to discuss possible options. Shoot me your contact info in a PM if you'd like to pursue.


----------

